# Feliks Zemdegs' articles, TV interviews and radio interviews



## Faz (Jun 2, 2009)

Heh, the media are crazy

First things first. A family friend wanted to do a small story on me, but it ended up being a big thing. Most people at school know about it.

First was the article - Melbourne schoolboy a Rubik's Cube genius
http://www.news.com.au/heraldsun/story/0,21985,25572424-2862,00.html

The video you see there was shown on T.V this morning, and I didn't even know about it The photo is a bit...... weird.

Next thing I know, we get a phone call from a radio station asking to do an interview this morning, but I had band , so I couldn't do it.
This afternoon, My favourite radio show - Hamish and Andycalled my school and 
I was interviewed by phone immediately after school. It was really cool. I will provide links when it is online.

Tomorrow, I am going on The Today show for an interview, and I will post that here if I can.

I am also going on Sunrise sometime - which is anither T.V show

Man, the media is crazy.

Comment below


----------



## Dene (Jun 2, 2009)

Haha nice one Faz. When did the article go up on the WCA site? I must have stumbled across it completely by accident almost as soon as it went up >.<

You should be careful though, don't let the media pressure get to you. The last thing you want is to feel really pressured in competition.


----------



## Faz (Jun 2, 2009)

Whaa? It's everywhere. Heh, I'm not too pressured.


----------



## andatude (Jun 2, 2009)

OH MY GOODNESS!! THATS BLOODY AWESOME!!

Hamish and Andy? My favorite radio station too!

Sunrise and the Today Show thats awesome. I'm gonna be looking out for you on the television in the morning!!!

Congratulations mate!


----------



## Faz (Jun 2, 2009)

Btw, they offered to fly me to Sydney......
It's my exam week now too lol.

PS: Sunrise kinda declined, because the Today Show already had me on.


----------



## andatude (Jun 2, 2009)

Fly you to Sydney? cool!

I thought they they'd do the interview from your place if you know what i mean. Like they talk to you from the screen thing. That's gonna be really cool if you come to Sydney. i wouldn't mind meeting ya. lol


----------



## Faz (Jun 2, 2009)

Hmm. I said they offered. No way I'm going to Sydney during exams. I'm doing it at the Burke Street plaza or something and Megan Gale will be there lol.


----------



## andatude (Jun 2, 2009)

O.O 

Hi 5!


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Jun 2, 2009)

damn, thats awesome feliks. I heard them talking about it at the end of Hamish and Andy. Don't stuff up


----------



## Faz (Jun 2, 2009)

Hamish and andy interview:

http://www.fox.com.au/shows/hamishandandy/listen/podcasts
They diss the rubik's clock.


----------



## Retz (Jun 2, 2009)

Looking forward to playing Andy's PS3?


----------



## masterofthebass (Jun 2, 2009)

no offense, but the "hamish & andy" interview makes me think that australian radio personalities are quite stupid. Also, saying you can do it in 8 seconds is not something you should've done. You should say your average time, not some single best time. it gives the public the impression that you can always solve it that fast. You should really think about the press releases you give out, especially on a national level.


----------



## Tyson (Jun 2, 2009)

masterofthebass said:


> no offense, but the "hamish & andy" interview makes me think that australian radio personalities are quite stupid. Also, saying you can do it in 8 seconds is not something you should've done. You should say your average time, not some single best time. it gives the public the impression that you can always solve it that fast. You should really think about the press releases you give out, especially on a national level.



I agree here. Definitely, I'm not trying to take any spotlight away from you and enjoy the attention while you can, but cubers who speak to media have an obligation to present accurate information. Telling people you can 'solve the cube in 8 seconds' makes it seem like you can do that all the time. If someone asks me how long it takes me, I say 17 seconds. That's more representative of my ability.

If someone asks you how long it takes you to solve the cube blindfolded, don't say 30 seconds neglecting to state that it takes you 30 seconds to memorize the cube for a combined time of one minute.

And the World Championships are in Dusseldorf. What you have in New Zealand is only a national championship. Please provide accurate information as you are the first time many people in your area are hearing about competitive cubing.


----------



## AvGalen (Jun 2, 2009)

so......that avatar is not really what you look like?

Please tell me that Dene DOES look like his/her avatar


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Jun 2, 2009)

AvGalen said:


> Please tell me that Dene DOES look like his/her avatar



There's definitely a resemblance.


----------



## Dene (Jun 2, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> Whaa? It's everywhere. Heh, I'm not too pressured.



Not pressured yet, but you might be in the competition, especially with a whole lot of media folk trying to film you.



AvGalen said:


> so......that avatar is not really what you look like?
> 
> Please tell me that Dene DOES look like his/her avatar



Of course I'm a pretty blonde girl without a beard!

As for the radio show: deary me that was painful to listen to.
EDIT: Was the PS3 thing for real? That's quite a nice deal.


----------



## AvGalen (Jun 2, 2009)

Dene said:


> fazrulz said:
> 
> 
> > Whaa? It's everywhere. Heh, I'm not too pressured.
> ...


Phew, I was afraid you would be yet another bearded man that was pretending to be a young and beautiful woman on the internet.


----------



## Dene (Jun 2, 2009)

I would never deceive thee!


----------



## AvGalen (Jun 2, 2009)

Dene said:


> I would never deceive thee!


I feel completely reassured now


----------



## jacob15728 (Jun 3, 2009)

That radio show sucked horribly; they were making a mockery of this whole situation. Just a question for Fazruls, how long have you been cubing and how much do you practice per day? I think they should have included that information.


----------



## dougbenham (Jun 3, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> The photo is a bit...... weird.



I'd have to agree..


----------



## Faz (Jun 3, 2009)

Did the Today show - Today. This morning at about 7:20 it went to air, I will see if I can find something about it. Btw, they interviewer was not very smart, and hadn't really done research. They're like "Solve it now to get an official time, and you could get the WR" I got around 10-11 I think. I will try and find a video.

Tyson - I did not say anything about world championships, information was mixed up I think. Also, they asked my PB, and I did tell the interviewer my average was 12 seconds, they just threw 8 seconds out there as it sounds better. 
Yes, my avatar is me.
I have been cubing for a year. Weekdays: 20-30 mins Weekends: 1-3 hours, unless I have homework/study.
To tell you the truth, I have no idea if the ps3 thing was real. I probably wouldn't even use it.

EDIT: 

http://today.ninemsn.com.au/videoindex.aspx - Under "Rubik's cube kid"


Oh, how embarassing. I fail on T.V

Some quotes:
"Rubik's cube kid" - Oh god no
"We all hate him" - That was a bad joke.
I talk so high pitched at the start............
"Do you think you can beat that?" - Bahahaha
"Why don't we see if we can make it official on National T.V." - .................................
"10.46 seconds" It was like 14. My hands were so cold


----------



## teller (Jun 3, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> Did the Today show - Today. This morning at about 7:20 it went to air, I will see if I can find something about it. Btw, they interviewer was not very smart, and hadn't really done research. They're like "Solve it now to get an official time, and you could get the WR" I got around 10-11 I think. I will try and find a video.
> 
> Tyson - I did not say anything about world championships, information was mixed up I think. Also, they asked my PB, and I did tell the interviewer my average was 12 seconds, they just threw 8 seconds out there as it sounds better.
> Yes, my avatar is me.
> ...



Dealing with the public/media is tricky...they really don't understand. It probably doesn't matter if they get the details right--you're an ambassador and you made cubing look interesting by easily beating beating Minh Thai's old record by what...50%? Hehe...now if they flipped out over a 0:30 solve, I'd have to facepalm, but I think you represent us just fine.


----------



## Todd (Jun 3, 2009)

Nice one Feliks, unfortunately I was getting ready for work and missed the interview on TV today.

Was amusing though, it was only the other day I went to the coffee shop and saw your mug in there with some cubes and a story about you, I thought 'hey thats fazruls...'

Media is tricky, but you certainly havent done australian speedcubing any harm, i only hope this brings in more curious cubers.

Btw - reading the article made me pick up my cube (which I have been neglecting of late), sooo rusty


----------



## TimMc (Jun 5, 2009)

People will still think an Average of 12 seconds is fast. Most think sub-1-minute is fast! Saying your PB is 8 seconds isn't really misinforming them. If people don't understand the difference between PB and Average then you shouldn't have to spell it out to keep fellow speedcubers happy. 

You seem to be handling them well though. Don't worry about the apparent lack of research on the interviewers behalf. It just reflects poorly on them. Being informative as possible will look better... don't worry about speaking down to them too much (i.e. avoiding jargon). Mentioning permutations and algorithms isn't a bad thing... it just highlights the research of lack thereof on the interviewers behalf. 

EDIT:
Congrats btw!

Tim.


----------



## Rawn (Jun 5, 2009)

Nice. It so cool how you got on tv.


----------



## mazei (Jun 5, 2009)

same thing here...me and a few friends of mine were called up for an interview on tv. in any case, good job lad.


----------



## cookingfat (Jun 5, 2009)

Hey I wonder if Andy will still give you his PS3?

I just noticed they mentioned you again today on that show. 

Nice one dude.


----------



## Faz (Jun 5, 2009)

Lol yes I listened to today's bit on the site.
I think it was a joke, but seriously, I have no idea.


----------

